
Ask HN: Is it technically possible to create Log Me Out for 3rd party services? - pplonski86
I have a very important project to finish and for the next 4 hours I would like to focus on it. For the next 4 hours, I would like to be logged out from Facebook (for example) without the option to log in. Is it possible to create software that will keep me logged out from Facebook for a scheduled amount of time?
======
tlb
The Self Control app works well (for Mac)
[https://selfcontrolapp.com/](https://selfcontrolapp.com/)

~~~
pplonski86
Thank you! This is exactly what I'm looking for. Versions for Windows and
Linux
[https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/wiki/FAQ](https://github.com/SelfControlApp/selfcontrol/wiki/FAQ)

------
adrr
Is the problem notifications? Can’t you just turn off the phone and set your
computer to not raise notifications?

